# From the Diary of Scouts-Many-Marshes



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

The glass bowl was small. There were rocks shredding my fins whenever I moved, and the others around me seemed stressed. But then she came into my life. A human girl, with her friend. She took me home in a plastic bag. when we arrived, they set the bag floating on the water for a long while, and then let me free to explore the tank below me. 
A skull sat near the wall, a plant stood in the middle, and a log floated above me. 

For the first time since I was a fry, I felt like I was home.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

...beautiful


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Okay, and thank you. I've always wanted to make an online diary for my fish. It sounds stupid, but I wrote some one facebook, got bored of that because everyone thought it was stupid except for my best friend and Betta fanatic(who's also on this site). So I decided, that since people here love bettas, I would write it here.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

It doesn't sound stupid at all!!! It sounds lovely.  you must be a great betta mom then eh?


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I didn't treat my first betta right at all, but now that I've read up on them, I'm a much better momma. Scout is the cutest little fish ever, especially when I feed him. I open up the container of food so he can see the flakes and he practically crashes against the wall wanting it.(i may be exaggerating...)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

ArcticBeauty14 said:


> I didn't treat my first betta right at all, but now that I've read up on them, I'm a much better momma. Scout is the cutest little fish ever, especially when I feed him. I open up the container of food so he can see the flakes and he practically crashes against the wall wanting it.(i may be exaggerating...)


XD lol! You gotta lie dem fishes!! Very very cute!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

No kidding! The cutest!

I have a five gal tank, and all I need for it is a soft flow motor and the decor, and I'll move Scout into there. Only thing is the heater. I don't have a heater, instead when the heat is too low I turn the apartment heat up or turn on the tank light.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you want a soft flow you should get a filter! Russel ( user on this site ) is advertising them on here and if your a member on here ( which you are ) you get. 20% off! It's an internal filter  if you pm her shell give you the code and more details


----------

